
MBassador still wins over Google Guava EventBus - bennidi
https://github.com/bennidi/eventbus-performance
======
bennidi
New benchmark of the latest versions of both libraries available. Have a look
at the plots and see how the performance of both libraries compare. Is
MBassador the fastest event bus on the JVM?

